
Hannity Tells Assange, ‘I Do Hope You Get Free One Day’ - okket
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/09/hannity-tells-assange-i-do-hope-you-get-free-one-day.html
======
okket
Five years ago the world was different, compare this classic Rap News video
(#6)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl4NlA97GeQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl4NlA97GeQ)

